# What is a service Veteran???



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hubs went to Home Depot today to buy a toilet. The cashier said his veteran id card is not recognized at HD. He comes home, thinks about it and goes back to HD to speak with a manager. The manager tells him they only give Veteran discounts to Veterans that are active duty, disabled , or retired from the military.

Hubs was in the Navy 4 years during the Vietnam War, got an honorable discharge and went to college on his GI bill.

According to their limits, if a discharged soldier fought in Afghanistan or the middle east , they would not qualify either!

We're talking about a whole 10% here! 
I wrote a letter to their customer service. Not much else to do.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Bill was military too. He just filled out a card at lowes as lowes gives 10% to military. Go to lowes instead, they dont pick and choose


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And write a letter to HD headquarters too, this way you complain to them also


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I got a nice form letter back. I didn't epect anything different. We'll go to Lowe's.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Every time bill puts his lowes card in at lowes they thank him for his service


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've gone to Home Depot and asked for the 10% discount and showed them my retiree military ID card. Most of the time they say that the product I'm purchasing doesnt get 10% off.
I do business at Lowe's. No problem getting 10% off and a "thank you for your service."

Our local Ace Hardware gives 10% off also. The service they provide is superb. The employees walk up to you right away and ask if they can help you. Not like Walmart where most of the employees avoid you when you need help finding something.
At Sears, you're lucky to find an employee.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

We're not veterans but of course we support them.I'll be going to Lowe's now,too,just because.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I just did taxes and the IRS appears to accept hubs as a former enlisted person. HD is full of $hit. A huge profiting company like that trying to keep their lousy 10%.


----------

